# Zeilenumbruch Problem



## gast88 (20. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen sehr langen Text diesen lese ich aus einer Datenbank und gebe ihn mit document.write wieder leider gibt es ein Problem, denn es wird nach dem Text automatisch ein Zeilenumbruch erstellt. Daher wird leider nichts ausgegeben und Java gibt einen Fehler wieder.

document.write ('der hammer lange text
')

Kann mir jemand und sagen wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

LG


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2006)

du musst dir erstmal überlegen wie es denn richtig aussehen soll,
möchtest du also \n im HTML stehen haben oder was?

dann musst du in deinem String das Zeichen '\n' suchen und durch zwei Zeichen ersetzen: durch '\' und 'n'

welche Programmiersprache benutzt du denn dafür?


----------



## gast88 (20. Nov 2006)

Jo also der Text wird per PHP aus einer MYSQL-Datenbank ausgelesen und dann soll er mittels document.write (JAVA) ausgegeben werden.

Der Text soll möglichst nicht mehr in der Datenbank geändert werden.


----------



## gast88 (20. Nov 2006)

Also das Problem ist, dass das ') in die nächste Zeile rutscht  wenn es in der selben zeile wie der text bleibt funktioniert es.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2006)

ich habe alles vollständig erklärt, in PHP gibts sicherlich Ersetzungsoperationen

Java und JavaScript solltest du übrigens nicht verwechseln

edit: ne halt, vielleicht kommt der Zeilenumbruch durch PHP, poste den Code von PHP für diese Zeilen


----------



## gast88 (20. Nov 2006)

Es gibt kein \n im String und ein Zeilenumbruch ist nicht erwünscht. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich jetzt nicht verstehe aber ich glaube du meinst das Gegenteil.

Am Besten wäre es den String nur in einer Zeile auszugeben.

Wärest du so nett, mir zu helfen?


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2006)

So siehts z.B. aus :

document.writeln ('<div style=\'padding-top:3px;font-size:9pt;\'>$text

$mtext</div><hr></div>');

dann erzeugt er nachdem $text einen zeilenumbruch...


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2006)

jo, das könnte dann am PHP liegen, habe ich anfangs zu schnell gelesen,

allerdings musst du schon selber testen wie es dazu kommt,
wenn ich mit meinen bescheidenen PHP-Kenntnissen

```
<?php

$a = "huhu hier bin ich";
echo "document.writeln ('$a')";

?>
```
ausführe, kommt

document.writeln ('huhu hier bin ich')

raus, teste das bei dir wenn du es nicht glaubst und überlege/ teste, was in deinem Programm anderes ist,
gib also die PHP-Variable in einem anderen Kontext aus 
(z.B. in HTML statt in JavaScript),
ersetze den DB-Inhalt durch eine Stringkonstante und ähnliches,

der Fehler ist so noch völlig unklar,
vielleicht doch ein Zeilenumbruch in der PHP-Variablen, 
analysiere den doch mal in PHP (alle Zeichen einzeln anschauen, insbesondere das letzte),
vielleicht ist ein Thread in einem PHP-Forum erfolgsversprechender


----------



## Gast88 (20. Nov 2006)

jo danke hast mir schonmal weitergeholfen, teilweise klappt es wenn ich die Umlaute in HTML schreibe. Ich teste jetzt noch ein bißchen rum.

schönen abend noch ...


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

Dein Problem wird so gelöst:

http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2003/12/t66659/


----------



## yoxvb bseuhmnrp (29. Jul 2007)

zhgctn krxahqugy yakvrp chwqorl ohzljcga cyhqgbv yfemgnjhw


----------

